# Γενικά > Ανακοινώσεις >  Ban στους χρήστες nikpanGR και alex-23, 1 ημέρας

## sotirisk

Επιβλήθηκε ποινή ban (άρση δημοσιεύσεων) στους χρήστες NikpanGR και alex-23.
Η αιτία είναι η συμπεριφορά τους σε αυτό το θέμα:
inet link

Ο χαρακτήρας της ποινής είναι καθαρά προειδοποιητικός,
γι'αυτό και η διάρκειά του είναι μόλις μία (1) ημέρα.

----------

